
I studied hard for a year and now I have an AI job building robots - tomjacobs
https://medium.com/@TomPJacobs/i-studied-hard-for-a-year-and-now-i-have-an-ai-job-building-robots-51acda72383c
======
tomjacobs
And you can too!

